# Sites close to the town centres of Tenby or Saundersfoot



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

We are thinking about taking four 17 yr olds away for about 5/6 days at the end of May and was thinking about Tenby or Saudersfoot. Would prefer a site close to the town centre so they can walk in to entertain themselves! Good facilities on the actual site would be useful also.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks Hazel & Wayne


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

There is a site just outside Saundersfoot, it has stunning views towards Wisemans bridge and across the bay. Its slightly sloping, no hardstanding and the showers aren't brilliant but they have hook up and the views easily make up for it.

It depends how far you are willing to walk, its about 30 mins downhill into Saundersfoot. We often get the bus back up the hill.

Its the closest I can think of to Saundersfoot. There is only one I can think of that is walking distance to Tenby but after previous experience at the site I would not suggest it personally.

The site on top of Saundersfoot is called Trevayne Farm, the pitches with the views are located in the Monkstone field.

http://www.camping-pembrokeshire.co.uk/index.htm

If I think of anymore I will let you know.

Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## millyboy (Aug 31, 2007)

Kiln Park is within walking distance of Tenby and is owned by Haven so plenty to do onsite.
Not many sites within walking distance of Saundersfoot,although plenty which you could catch a bus from.
Buttyland in Manobier is a good option as you can get a train into Tenby.The station is just a couple of minutes walk away from the site.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Just thought of another one, 

About a mile outside Tenby is a site called Windmills. 

I have not stayed there but my brother in law and his family stayed there last summer and had a wonderful time. 

Sorry, cant think of any closer to either locations.

Drove into one site last summer on the off chance of a space but after driving through we left immediately. I cant remember the name of it but it was just outside Tenby and owned by one of the large commercial holiday companies. Maybe it wouldnt be so bad out of August. 

Ian


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Kiln Park would be your best bet if the teenagers are the priority - walking distance to town and a night club almost opposite the site entrance. There are quite a few campsites around Tenby & Saundersfoot but probably not very cool for teenagers :wink:


----------



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi thanks very much - really appreciated


----------

